# Dashkits/Clusterbulbs/IntelliGlowNeedleKit/CustomeGauges



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I bet yall can guess where I am getting with the topic.

I am getting a nice little Tax return check back and I need some help.

I am a beginner in moding cars.

I want to install a dashkit (Blue on Back CF) and a intelliglow needle kit/custome gauges that someone is making for me/ HVAC controls and some cluster bulbs..

How hard is it to do all of these and should I have it pro done or will someone like me beable to do it?

Also in another post noone answered

How hard is it to move the HVAC controls from the stock top position to the FAR bottom just about the cup hollders?? is it possible?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can get you the intelliglow needle kit..


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> How hard is it to move the HVAC controls from the stock top position to the FAR bottom just about the cup hollders?? is it possible?


 Yeh its possible... it take a little modifications though....
Like little metal brackets, and you have to cut some of the plastic brackets.
A B14 might be different.. but hell i can do on my B13


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

on this same topic, if you have reverse indeglo gauges how does replacing the cluster bulbs with leds effect the gauges? as in if i replace my cluster bulbs with red leds what effect does that have on the glow of the guages? the needle? 


thanks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

from my POV, the c/f dash kit should be EZ. It's 3M tape on the back of the C/F, Jus make sure to clean the panels well with water and rubbing alcohol b4 you stick them on (they will stick much better).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oops, I forgot to mention. HVAC can be done to some extent. Just to let you know, there is very little room behind the HVAC faces so whatever you're planning, I wish you luck. 

As for the Gauge needles. take it from me, removing those needles is BAD. if you're going to upgrade something in there, make sure it doesn't involve needle removal. Also, whatever your friend is making for them, I can tell you this. He most likely has never seen the inside of the cluster and I guarantee he doesn't have any installation instructions. If you're going for bright, glowing needles, go to www.importintelligence.com. They at least have a reliable, compatable product and it COMES WITH GOOD INSTRUCTIONS.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

if you have indiglo guages.... they provide there own light...
So the LED bulbs that you wanna put behind it.. wont change out the guages look, unless the bulbs are really bright and the guages are really thin.

For the needle, yes it can effect it, but the bulb has to be right behind the needle.
A simple mod that a few people have done, is if you notice the color under the needle, (in my car there is white paint)
you can lightly lighty sand it, and paint it your own color. Therefore, with the colored backround and a new BRIGHT LED's behind it... you can create your own custom look. :banana:


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

1997 GA16DE
No it is a dude that are making OVERLAYS for the GAUGE.

Its an intelliglow needle kit.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

http://www.importcarpartsplus.com/Blue1[img]
That is the kit I am gunna do.
I want it to look like that


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)




----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)




----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Sorry still pretty new on how all these work and crap sorry
but that is what pics is taken from a 240sx but mine will be looking just like dat without a tach


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

3rd time is a charm


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

damn right


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

> As for the Gauge needles. take it from me, removing those needles is BAD. if you're going to upgrade something in there, make sure it doesn't involve needle removal. Also, whatever your friend is making for them, I can tell you this. He most likely has never seen the inside of the cluster and I guarantee he doesn't have any installation instructions. If you're going for bright, glowing needles, go to www.importintelligence.com. They at least have a reliable, compatable product and it COMES WITH GOOD INSTRUCTIONS.


I made custom indiglo needles with LED's and resistors, I can vouch that this is not a beginners modification, its extremely difficult, frustrating an time consuming. Removing the needles without proper knowledge will break your needle coils, but if youre bold and dont mind scrapping a cluster possibly, you can do the needle mod for 25 bucks as opposed to 80 from importintelligence.



>


Mine look identical to this


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's what I'm talking about (with LEDs). It is a Very hard mod for beginners.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

NissanTuner
Can u make a scrren shot of what yours looks like?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

yeah ill post one when i get back tonight. i dont have the reverse indiglo gauge faces yet though, cant seem to find them for a 98 sentra automatic w/o a tach.


----------

